# Durban Poison?



## BuddyGetHigh2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone here have any experience with Durban Poison? I've been wanting to try it for a long time but maybe for a kind of stupid reason. I'm a big fan of Tricky and it's the name of his record label. Anyway, I was pretty disappointed. I was wondering how other people rated it.


----------



## Milovan (Jun 18, 2015)

Both versions of my Cherry Pies have Durban Poison
in them and they are deadly with a killer aroma, taste,expansion
and super stone. Never tried DP alone though it has to be killer.


----------



## BuddyGetHigh2 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmm, maybe that's where I'm going wrong. I'm straight smoking DP, maybe I should try baking with it instead. Thanks, Milovan!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 18, 2015)

ive run durban poison from dutch passion..its a good pole plant, pure sativa yet grows like an indica, mine finished in 7 weeks, not a big producer and topped plants are worthless..you need to really pack them in as they dont branch out much and stretch very little too. i veg clones for 2 weeks then flower to have 3 ft tall plants..a real citrucy scent n taste...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 18, 2015)

a good up, day time high,,not a killer stone, pure sativa high


----------



## Milovan (Jun 18, 2015)

BuddyGetHigh2 said:


> Hmm, maybe that's where I'm going wrong. I'm straight smoking DP, maybe I should try baking with it instead. Thanks, Milovan!


I meant Cherry Pie the strain not the kind you eat.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 18, 2015)

I tried dp from dutch ten yrs ago and at first i thought it was ok. But after smoking a few bowls i found it gave me a headache more than a buzz.
I ended up trading it with someone and then they begged me to grow more. Im not really a sativa guy but of all the sativas ive tried it was my least favorite.

The cherry pie cross tho is interesting and i will run those soon


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2015)

I grew DP's durban poison a couple years in a row. Thechemist77's description is dead on, especially the fast finish, i was looking at finished buds @ 8 weeks on the nose, outdoors. I grew 4 of them staggered over 2 years, all from seed, and the plant structure, bud formation, yield, tastes,etc was uniform from plant to plant. Seems to be a well stabilized strain. Good "UP" sativa high, my friends and I all loved it..we could smoke it all day without getting burnt, it actually seemed to get us active and motivated most of the time. I need to get some more, good sativas are hard to come by around here. I'm thinking it would be best in a single cola, Sog type setup, pack em in.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 20, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I grew DP's durban poison a couple years in a row. Thechemist77's description is dead on, especially the fast finish, i was looking at finished buds @ 8 weeks on the nose, outdoors. I grew 4 of them staggered over 2 years, all from seed, and the plant structure, bud formation, yield, tastes,etc was uniform from plant to plant. Seems to be a well stabilized strain. Good "UP" sativa high, my friends and I all loved it..we could smoke it all day without getting burnt, it actually seemed to get us active and motivated most of the time. I need to get some more, good sativas are hard to come by around here. I'm thinking it would be best in a single cola, Sog type setup, pack em in.


agreed, great pole plant for sog.. i tried female seeds lemon kush, was supose to be a landrace indica, but what i got was i think ssh, very sativa dominated, took 9 weeks to finish but did have a lemon smell n taste..id grow the durban over the lemon kush any day, faster finish, citruc scent n taste, and very uniform, in fact ive kept pollen from my best male and used it in many crosses with other stabilized hybrids or landraces and the crosses are all good, 7-8 week finish..so a good male durban is in my opinion a great choice for home breeders, the fast finish, citrucy smell and sativa high carry through in crosses very well..i crossed the dp male with the lemon kush, and the seeds produced were way better than the lemon kush, they finished a week sooner wile retaining the lemon scent and reduced stretch and bud size was very good...


----------



## BuddyGetHigh2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ha, Milovan, I've never had Cherry Pie! Thanks for the info, everyone - I'm still kind of new to growing so I'm not sure whether DP would be advanced. Doing AK47 right now. Since I didn't really get into the DP, I probably wouldn't attempt to grow it anyway, but who knows - it could grow on me!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2015)

Milovan said:


> I meant Cherry Pie the strain not the kind you eat.


 But infused Cherry pie.......i want some or blueberry pie..made with dank blueberry..oh damn..i gotta find a recipe..


----------

